# Rescued an injured kitten



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I was walking home with my boyfriend two days ago. We were coming home from the bank and after we walked past a road barricade, a cry rang out. We both spun around and saw a tiny kitten crawling out from under the barricade, meowing like crazy. We both ran over to him as he hobbled out, not able to move his front left leg and limping on his back left. As I scooped him up, a man walked up to us. He told us how the kitten was caught up in a car engine and he was sitting there for a few days. No one helped him, so we decided to take him home. Now, we already had 11 cats - make that 12 since my brother's girlfriend brought home a stray tom about 2 months old. This kitten was the same age and gender, but we didn't know if we could get away with having him. 13 cats along with a big dog, 11 aquariums and 2 ponds - we had enough on our plate. But, the kitten won us over. He stole the hearts of my boyfriend's parents and we were allowed to keep him.

In total, he has a scraped chin and nose, a chipped tooth, puncture wounds on his left hind leg, and we came to believe that his front left leg was compressed - it's smaller than the other and more squished instead of flat. He couldn't feel his leg at all and he was dehydrated as well as starving. We weren't sure that he was going to make it through the night. His eyes were glassed over and he was sleeping more than anything. He ate and drank, but not much.

Two days later and he's doing GREAT!! He's a fighter and he shows it. He has feeling back in his front leg. Although it's gradual, it's there. He responds to it being touched and he favors it rather than dragging it around. He can walk and run without any problems besides his front leg - the hind leg is no longer sore. He eats like a pig and he's no longer dehydrated, and he can easily climb in and out of the litter box. I know he shouldn't move much, but he's constantly following me and my boyfriend around our room and he loves watching the fish. He climbs the three steps down and up to the litter boxes and he even jumps up onto the bed himself. That's a good 3 ft. off the ground!! He has already befriended Spartacus - the 2 month old tom - but he HATES Toshi - the dog. He's very lovable towards people and other cats. All in all, I love my new kitten. ♥♥♥

We don't currently have the money to take him to the vet, since my boyfriend just got laid off and I'm still finishing school - no time for a job. We just have the money to feed him and we've already dewormed him and gave him Frontline. So, no more fleas or worms! He'll just have to wait a while before his leg can get checked out, along with being neutered. ALL of the original 11 cats are fixed, just the two youngsters aren't. It's a work in progress.

Anyway, here's the lover boy, the heart stealer, the one and only Aero! He's a silver tabby, but who thinks the same as me - that he's going to be a long haired cat?


----------



## Aquatail (Jun 29, 2012)

Poor little guy, I'm glad you found him!

Good luck in your new home, Aero! ^_^


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

What a lucky kitty Aero is to have you and your bf to take care of him. He's a sweetie and would surely have perished soon without you.

:yourock: :notworthy:


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

aww, I hope he can keep his leg! I think he will be a short hair. Maybe you should get the 2 new strays tested for feline aids? It's extra $$ tho.....


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Sounds like he lost more than one of his lives before yall saved him. I'm glad he pulled through! He is a handsome cat with a fire for life in his eyes from what I can see from the pictures. :3


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Kittens are so resilient. I'm glad he knew how to reach you. 
A similar way is how I got my little girl, Sansa. Bless you and Aero.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Haha, thanks guys! I'm so glad I have him now! We'll get the money soon and he's going to get his leg checked out first, then shots and getting fixed. The other kitten, Spartacus, is not our responsibility. I got yelled at for giving him a flea bath because he was covered in them and I was starting to get bit up by fleas. So, yeah, I'm not allowed to mess with him. When they get the money then they'll deal with it. I just don't want any of my other cats to get sick due to them.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

If her cat lives with yours you should be able to give it flea treatments or anything else. I think if her cat can give yours an illness than she does not have much of a say in not treating it.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wait.. In one house is one cat getting treated and another not getting treated?! Does the person understand how fleas work? Dosing both cats with Advantage will kill internal worms and eliminate fleas/ticks (I think ticks) so there's only overall better health as a bonus. What a stupid irresponsible argument, not to take flea meds. Yes, over the counter flea meds should NEVER be given to cats but the vet ones are worth every cent.


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

Hard to believe that other people knew the little guy was there, injured , and didn't try to help him. ): Blessings to you for being the caring one! He is adorable and reminds me of my dear little Frosty who we lost last year at 21 years old... looks just like her.

If there are any rescue groups or humane shelters near you, contact them. They often have programs to help with vet expenses, offer free spay/neuter etc. Esp for strays. If you are going to try and find a home for him, (don't know if that is your plan or not...)they may even take on full responsibility and let you foster him until a great adopter is found. You have such a big heart! ~but there are resources and good folks out there who might be able to help a bit....

Best of luck!!


----------

